# Instacart question



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Just signed up for Instacart but am perplexed about signing up for hours. I had thought as a new member I would be eligible for the early bird Sunday pick of hours, but apparently not. But my main question is this; if I sign up for a couple of time slots must I just solely commit that time to Instacart? Can/should I still try to snag an Uber or Lyft ride during the assigned Instacart time? I am just a bit skeptical of signing up for a couple hours of Instacart and then have zero actual requests and nothing to show for it. If I could try to squeeze in some rides until I get a ping from Instacart if might make it more worthwhile.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

If you do an uber of Lyft that takes you out of the instacart area you might get penalized by instacart 

You should have early access Sunday to the week after


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I myself would not try and do rideshare at the same time as doing instacart. It'll most likely just screw up all your instacart metrics. There is plenty of time to do rideshare when you can't get any instacart blocks


----------



## dfwlyber (Dec 26, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> If you do an uber of Lyft that takes you out of the instacart area you might get penalized by instacart
> 
> You should have early access Sunday to the week after


I am also a newbie for IC, yet no early access to hours until Wed. There are slots for the rural areas of DFW with +$1 -+$4 incentives, yet I am still reluctant of driving 35 miles away just to wait in vain for orders.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

dfwlyber said:


> I am also a newbie for IC, yet no early access to hours until Wed. There are slots for the rural areas of DFW with +$1 -+$4 incentives, yet I am still reluctant of driving 35 miles away just to wait in vain for orders.


I've only done a couple jobs but am not thrilled with the payouts. Part of the problem for me is having to constantly text the customer when the store doesn't have the exact item they requested; that takes time. Then the customer wants me to check all the product to find the one with the most distant expiration date. Then haul all the stuff up the stairs at the customer's home. All said and done it averaged $10 an hour before vehicle expenses. Sort of the same payout you would get with EATS. Perhaps it would be a good filler when it's slow for riders, but you can't plan around that because you have to work the assigned shifts.


----------

